# 29.5 outlaw 2 ???



## Lsu524

ok guys i currently have 29.5 outlaws. i want to get outlaw 2's. heres the thing. it turns them good now with me vfj stg 3 with red #2 primary and secondary springs. but my question is... how much power will i lose from skinny wide outlaw 2's, and also (i have stock axles) will i break a axles? dont give be the thumb contol thing because i always, in a mud hole, give it a little gas then a little more gas then a little more to get the tires turning. i never just gas it in a mud hole. i havent broken any axles with my current setup. my brute turns my outlaws like stock tires now but will i really lose that much power??? also anyone with a brute post what your brute looks like with them on.


----------



## Bruteforce10

You shouldn't have any issues


----------



## Saintsation

I was running ol2s all skinny's with vfj stage 3 clutch and muzzy superpro had no problem turning the tires and it was the heavy first batch at 51lbs a tire

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

And a dynatek cdi


----------



## Lsu524

ok good. what did you mean you were running them... what do you have now?


----------



## Lsu524

Also should I just get skinnies or skinny wides.


----------



## SpecEdition

I dont have a brute but i prefer to run skinny wides.... to me all skinnys dig to much... and sometimes you get into those situations where there is no bottom.


----------



## Musclemckeester

My buddy had 29.5 OL2s on his '12 Brute with VJF Stage 3 and could turn them with ease. Has yet to break an axle either, went almost a year with that setup. 

I'd go skinny/wide. I prefer the added stability and look.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

If you were to do skinny all around you would have three positives that I can think of, 1 being you can rotate them to wear evenly, 2 IMO skinnies run smoother down hard packed trails, 3 you save on weight which means less hp is taken away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604

I run all skinny 31's and I regret not getting wides in the rear every ride. Little more stability and paddle in rear would br nice.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBYRD8

How are the 29.5 law 2 on hard pack dirt. Where I go riding at ya gotta go through dirt trails before you hit the mud?


----------



## Lsu524

They are great. Also smooth


----------



## TGM

If you are really concerned about the extra weight, get the 28's. Side by side they are comparable to the 30in backs. I went with all skinnies to save on weight. I have a few buddies that like to race. Right now bike is all stock, but just ordered the muzzy pro, digitune, and will be sending my clutch to John for a stage 3. Stock I have no problem turning them but they are the same weight as you 29.5 outlaws. Give the 28's a serious look, I posted some pictures.


----------



## JBYRD8

I'm not sure about wheels? I know 14" but will these work?
MSA Diesel Wheels

Will I need wheel spacers?

By the way I want to do s/w combo


----------



## TGM

Those are the same wheels I have on my bike on the pictures above. Yes they work, and you don't need spacers.


----------



## JBYRD8

Lol I just notice that


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I've heard of a lot of people having problems of popping the bead off the rim with the 28's would they stay seated better if a 14x6 were used instead of a 14x8 on 28x9.5 Ol2's all around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524

most likely since they are compressed more


----------



## JBYRD8

Now that you said that about the 28's. What are the pro and cons of 28's or 29.5 ?


----------



## Lsu524

Well with 28 they will be a few lbs lighter... not much though. The 29.5s will give u more ground clearance. Thats about it


----------



## TGM

The 28's did have a problem, but I thought they fixed that issue (and it was mainly on side by sides)? I haven't had a problem yet, but haven't done a lot of mud riding yet. The 29.5's are gonna give you added ground clearance and that's about it. The lugs on the 28's are spaced a little farther apart so they are suppose to clean out better and pull harder. The only thing your gaining with a taller tire is ground clearance and the look. I was just out riding my bike around today and you can tell that it doesn't like high range with the 28's.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

A buddy of mine has the 28's on his outlander and he said he so far has broke a front axle and a rear tire (they are all skinnies) will not hold air. Odds are it probably was never seated properly. When he got them mounted he had to have a tire specialist do it and give the tire a 200 psi shot to seat the bead. I believe this had to be done on 2 or 3 of the tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM

Breaking axles I wouldn't say is the cause of the tire. It's the effect of having a tire that grabs and a bike with a lot of power. I have all skinnies on mine, but I ordered mine from highlifter. So they came mounted on the rims all ready.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I agree, most axles break due to operator error. But he is not the first person I've seen have problems with popping beads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

I'm gonna order a set of 29.5 law 2 skinny/wide once they are back in stock what tire pressure are yall running? I've read some have 5 all round to 4.5 front and 5 rear then higher so what do yall suggest?


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Oilfield1

When I had my brute I had 29.5 s/w red/almond springs pulled like a champ.Never broke the rhino axles


----------



## JBYRD8

Oilfield1 said:


> When I had my brute I had 29.5 s/w red/almond springs pulled like a champ.Never broke the rhino axles




What tire pressure did you run?


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Good lookin brute too


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Oilfield1

JBYRD8 said:


> What tire pressure did you run?
> 
> 
> Justin
> 2012 Brute Force 750 eps
> 28" Mega Mayhem S/W
> Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
> Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
> RDC 2" Lift Kit
> RDC Rad Kit
> VFJ #6 & #1


Thanks and I ran around 5 all the way around


----------



## JBYRD8

Got my outlaw 2's today!

















Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

sweet!!!


----------



## JBYRD8

Ready for work to be over to put these suckers on and install my new secondary spring


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

Better post a pic when your done. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JBYRD8

Will do! 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## JBYRD8

Here are the pics!


















Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JBYRD8

Think so too. Taller to


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## chevzr2

wish I had mine back so I could sell them, in getting warrenty for torn and leaking lugs, all 4.......then looking at mudder in laws.


----------



## JBYRD8

28" Mega Mayhems








29.5 Outlaw 2










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yeah, those outlaws look nasty.


----------



## JBYRD8

2010Bruterider said:


> Yeah, those outlaws look nasty.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing... Hmm..


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Jason922

Did you go 9.5" width on back tires? or 11"


----------



## JBYRD8

Jason922 said:


> Did you go 9.5" width on back tires? or 11"



11


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Budlightbandit4693

Trust me with all the expensive stuff you could break wouldn't you rather break the axles rather then anything else?


----------

